# APR is Pleased to Present DirectPort Programming for the 3.0 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 8.5 ECU found in many new 3.0 TFSI equipped vehicles! DirectPort Programming allows any authorized APR Distributor to directly program the vehicle’s ECU over the OBD-II port without ever removing or opening the ECU. The process is quick and easy thanks to APR’s online DirectPort Programming interface. Every upgrade takes place throught an internet connection to APR’s HQ ensuring each customer receives the latest software updates.

APR will begin announcing support for each platform in the following days and is pleased to announce several are ready for DirectPort Programming Stages I and II+ today as listed below.

*DirectPort Programming - Currently Supported Vehicles:*



C7 A6 3.0 TFSI
C7 A7 3.0 TFSI
Q5


*DirectPort Programming - Nearing Completion:*



B8.5 S4 3.0 TFSI
B8.5 S5 3.0 TFSI


*DirectPort Programming - Nearing Completion - Please contact us!*



B8.5 A4 3.0 TFSI
B8.5 A5 3.0 TFSI
D4 A8/A8L 3.0 TFSI
Q7*


*Supported Under Existing APR UPD Programming Methods. DirectPort Programming Support Coming Soon!*



C6 A6 3.0 TFSI
B8 S4 3.0 TFSI
B8 S5 3.0 TFSI
Q7*


_*Some Q7 models support DirectPort Program and others only support the APR UPD at this time._

Please note Audi supplies several ECU box codes and revisions for each vehicle. If a new ECU is found, please contact us!


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

We need this soon for the C6. I can't wait any longer. Lol. And I sure don't want to take out my ecu so I rather wait. But let's put this into action already. Lol


----------

